# Dovetail bits with top bearings



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Where can I get dovetail bits with the bearing for templates at the top of the cutter for use with with a dovetail guide mounted above the workpiece? I've checked out some companies like Freud and Whiteside and they have some, but I prefer 1/2" shanks. Being new to dovetailing, I don't understand the reasons for the different angles...8*...14* and so on. I want to dovetail wood in 1/4" thickness. What's the right bit and angle to use? Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Here's just one place to get them,,
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools_Dovetail-Bit_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ5165187QQftidZ2QQtZkm
I know you said you want to use the 1/2" shank size but if you want to put in 1/4" dovetails in i/4" thick stock you will need to use 1/4" shank bits,plus you will need to have a template made for 1/4" dovetails...it's a spacing thing...

The angles,,,,if you want to put in through dovetails the bit must be 7,8,10,degs. it's a geometry thing..a 14 deg.dovetail is the norm for a blind dovetail or to say one that only going in the stock 3/8" deep...if you draw a dovetail bit on some paper and set the angle at 14 deg. you will see why it's the norm,the base of the dovetail will be 3/8" wide and the top of the angle on a 3/4" stock would be 7/8" wide, plus most of the normal dovetail bits are not that long to cut a dovetail in a 3/4" thick stock,the blades are just to short..


You can pickup bearings to put on just about any dovetail bit so it can be use in the dovetail jigs...

But again you should stick with the 1/4" shank if you want to use them in a dovetail jig..

take a peek at the web site below,it will help 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html


But I would suggest you use the bit below if you want to put dovetails in 1/4" thick stock...it's box joint bit but when you get that small it's not a bit deal to use a box joint...other than a dovetail joint.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

=========





woodnthings said:


> Where can I get dovetail bits with the bearing for templates at the top of the cutter for use with with a dovetail guide mounted above the workpiece? I've checked out some companies like Freud and Whiteside and they have some, but I prefer 1/2" shanks. Being new to dovetailing, I don't understand the reasons for the different angles...8*...14* and so on. I want to dovetail wood in 1/4" thickness. What's the right bit and angle to use? Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Bob, say I looked at your posts ...9,470.... you must: (a) be older than dirt!
(b) love to type! (c) like sharing your skills! and (d) all of the above. Thanks for the info.
You know I guess I just have to get off the couch and go make some mistakes which I'll recycle into my woodstove this winter. I've seen the box joints on small boxes and they are nice looking, especially when light and dark woods intersect. It's the fear of the "unknown" and as Dick Cheney would say a "known unknown". Of course you might suspect I have more that 1 type of dovetail jig...the clamping type and the large 1/2" plate that sits on top of the work. It all seems too precise to possibly work, but I have picture to prove it can be done! By me, I donnno? Thanks for the help. Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Bill

I would say it's ( D )   but it is bit more of the ( A ) 

=====



woodnthings said:


> Hi Bob, say I looked at your posts ...9,470.... you must: (a) be older than dirt!
> (b) love to type! (c) like sharing your skills! and (d) all of the above. Thanks for the info.
> You know I guess I just have to get off the couch and go make some mistakes which I'll recycle into my woodstove this winter. I've seen the box joints on small boxes and they are nice looking, especially when light and dark woods intersect. It's the fear of the "unknown" and as Dick Cheney would say a "known unknown". Of course you might suspect I have more that 1 type of dovetail jig...the clamping type and the large 1/2" plate that sits on top of the work. It all seems too precise to possibly work, but I have picture to prove it can be done! By me, I donnno? Thanks for the help. Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*d: all of the above!*

Hi Bob, thanks for the advice, I just finished reading my Jet jig instructions. Work inside out from top to side, move over 1/2 pin, set fence back: 2x stock thickness, plus radius of router plate, minus router bit radius 
If the fit is too tight"decrease the router bit distancefrom the router base slightly" Does that mean "raise the bit slightly"  Well, I'll let you know how it works. I really liked the stacked groove cutter gizmo. Why make 1 cut when you can make 6? Yaa ...I know the cut 'em by hand guys would hang me from the nearest hook, but that's why we use routers? right? If I tried to cut 'em by hand you could floss between them with a rope. Bye for now. Bill


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> but I prefer 1/2" shanks.


I have a set of 1/2" shank dovetail bits and haven't been able to use them.
You need 1/4" shank if you are going to install a guide bushing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

In order to use your 1/2" shank dovetail bits you just need to use a diff.type of template 

Pins & Tails Through Dovetail Templates
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

======



AxlMyk said:


> I have a set of 1/2" shank dovetail bits and haven't been able to use them.
> You need 1/4" shank if you are going to install a guide bushing.


----------

